# GP, I'M CALLING YOUR ASS OUT...



## Dale Mabry (Jun 20, 2004)

You said VPX was coming out with new flavors for Micellean, what's the scoop?  The Graham cracker is growing a little tired to me.


----------



## plouffe (Jun 20, 2004)

Pimp Juice.


----------



## BuzzU (Jun 20, 2004)

If you got some Graham Crackered that you don't want I'll be willing to take it off your hands . That stuffs awesome. Have you tried the capuccino flavor before? Thats really good too IMO.  These new flavors you speak of intrigue me too, where's GP to answer this?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 20, 2004)

LOL c'mon give a guy a break. It's the weekend. Besides, GP may work for VPX, but that doesn't mean that he controls distribution and production.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2004)

yeah, it's not like he is a VP over there.


----------



## gopro (Jun 21, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yeah, it's not like he is a VP over there.


No, I am not...but I AM the head of my "division" over here. Unfortunately, my division is not in control of how fast new products or flavors, etc, come out. Right now the only new flavor that is coming out is a new Zero Carb: Strawberry Kiwi. We are about to start a new "fruit flavored" line, kind of like the Nectars by Syntrax.

I will send an email that "the people" are getting hungry, or is that thirsty, for some new flavors!


----------



## brodus (Jun 21, 2004)

GP, I tried Liquid Clenbutrx, and I must say, great product.  I don't understand why everyone complained about the taste?  Nothing compared to, say, yohimbe bark extract suspension or 1TU oral solution.  Very sweet, actually.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 21, 2004)

brodus said:
			
		

> GP, I tried Liquid Clenbutrx, and I must say, great product. I don't understand why everyone complained about the taste? Nothing compared to, say, yohimbe bark extract suspension or 1TU oral solution. Very sweet, actually.


OMG. Granted I've never tried the other two products that you've mentioned, but liquid Clen being sweet??? LOL. Just my opinion, but   . Liquid Clen was about the foulest supp. that I have ever tasted.


----------



## gopro (Jun 21, 2004)

brodus said:
			
		

> GP, I tried Liquid Clenbutrx, and I must say, great product. I don't understand why everyone complained about the taste? Nothing compared to, say, yohimbe bark extract suspension or 1TU oral solution. Very sweet, actually.


I heard that some of the last few batches actually tasted ok, like you said. Maybe you got a bottle from this better tasting batch. Well, either way, glad you like it


----------



## brodus (Jun 21, 2004)

Haha--honestly, I don't think there is any worse flavor in the world than Yohmibe Bark extract in suspension...your entire mouth and throat dries up from the astringent properties, and the horrible aftertaste lasts for hours...Liquid Clen is candy, by comparison.

Yeah, mine is super-sweetened with Sucralose...someone I know has caseloads...I will definitely buy more...It's a late lot number/expir date (2006+), so it's probably from one of the last batches.

Great combination of supps. at the right levels and potencies...I just hate trying a Thermo and getting all sides and no GOOD effects.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 21, 2004)

Try NOWs L-Arginine powder.  I don't even mind Clenbutrx's taste, I actually like it but I nearly yak everytime I try the arginine.


----------



## brodus (Jun 21, 2004)

Hah--yep, I know.  I think I posted it here somwhere--maybe you asked me how bad it tasted?  Someone wanted a description and the closest I good get was putrified urine.  That Arginine Powder is a new level of nast!


----------



## gopro (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry guys but NOTHING was worse than the raw powder for our new CEX creatine ethyl ester product, that was briefly released in its original form but was quickly recalled b/c of people returning it. The taste was SOOOOOO bad that a teaspoon would have wiped our 90% of the competitors on Fear Factor with one swallow! It was vile...absolutley vile, even if you mixed it in the most delicious drink you could find! Thank goodness we were able to finally flavor the stuff!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 22, 2004)

speaking of flavors....(well we were earlier in the thread   )

can you get VPX to start working on a cheesecake flavored protein powder?  i think it could solve all of my dieting issues.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 22, 2004)

Also try straight HMB or BCAA powders. They are absolutely horrific.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 22, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> speaking of flavors....(well we were earlier in the thread   )
> 
> can you get VPX to start working on a cheesecake flavored protein powder?  i think it could solve all of my dieting issues.




you should hire NG, GP, she has a very great idea hear  Just don't make it taste like that Solid Protein Blueberry cheesecake bar.  Now that was also Nast!


----------



## gopro (Jun 22, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> speaking of flavors....(well we were earlier in the thread  )
> 
> can you get VPX to start working on a cheesecake flavored protein powder? i think it could solve all of my dieting issues.


I'll suggest it for ya.


----------



## BuzzU (Jun 22, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> speaking of flavors....(well we were earlier in the thread  )
> 
> can you get VPX to start working on a cheesecake flavored protein powder? i think it could solve all of my dieting issues.


They should also do a cookies & cream flavor, like that oreos ice cream, that'd be good too!!!  Dang it!!! Now I craving that ice cream!!!  Know what I'm going for first when I'm done cutting  .


----------



## plouffe (Jun 22, 2004)

BCAA Powder isn't too bad. Glutamine is kinda sick..


----------

